

Obama: Maybe it's time for mandatory voting - itbeho
http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/19/politics/obama-mandatory-voting/index.html

======
dreamweapon
"And we'll use drone strikes to punish the evaders."

------
mikerichards
That's horrible, but not suprising coming from Obama. He thinks if he can
force the people to vote, they'll vote Democrat. And who cares if "other
countries do it". We're not other countries.

